# Plastisol tranfers help



## hallockracing94 (Sep 24, 2008)

Ok so I sent a customers logo to a company that does plastisol heat transfers, and Logo doesnt look like the proof that was sent back to me. what did they do wrong or did I do wrong?

chips logo orig-12 is what i sent to company
chipspool-proof is what company sent me bank and i approved
chips pools058 is a scan of what i got back from company


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Doesn't look like there registration lined up.


----------



## hallockracing94 (Sep 24, 2008)

i seen that too I have a call in & email to company just waiting to hear from them to get resolved. The center blue waves look different and not like proof sent back to me.


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

While the registration looks off and the edges look kind of rough, your original is blurry and not of good quality, and you can't expect to get a perfect smooth gradient like that with screen printing/plastisol, especially not at a low price. I suspect they accidentally sent the proof without halftoning it first.


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks like someone was hungry when printing them too..


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

How many colours were printed?....


----------



## hallockracing94 (Sep 24, 2008)

3 colors in design Lime, Light Blue, Royal Blue


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Did they mention anything about using halftones for the gradients in the waves?


----------



## hallockracing94 (Sep 24, 2008)

never mentioned halftones


----------

